# Recomendation on Guides



## shinto (Jun 4, 2008)

As the title states, some buds and i are looking to get a guide toward the end of august to get on some nice reds/trout/smacks...or whatever. There'll be 4 of us. Whether it's wading or on the boat or both (not offshore), it doesn't matter as long as we get on some nice fish. does anyone have a suggestion on which guide to go with? someone that's nice, cool, laid back...just looking to have a good time with some friends.

TIA!


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Bump......I have the same question


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*Guide*

I fish with Captain Chris

www.bayfishingadventures.com


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

it would help if everyone knew where you are looking to fish?


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

What bay system and what type of fishing


----------



## alwayshooked (May 2, 2007)

*Guide*

Dean Muckleroy 281-660-4280

www.firstlightoutdooradventures.com

He has a brand new 24' Triton, and put us on the fish the last two trips. Awesome guide for the money


----------

